# Giardia questions



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

My puppy Zane (11 weeks old today) tested positive for Giardia a little over a week ago. His Vet put him on Panacur for 5 days and he finished up 3 days ago. He never showed any symptoms until Tuesday night. He had bad diarrhea so Ive been feeding him broiled chicken and white rice. Unfortunately it hasn't helped at all. I took a stool sample to his Vet this morning and I'll have the results tomorrow. Obviously this round of Panacur didn't work.

We've been keeping his crate clean (washing the crate bed and towel every day) and we've been wiping his feet when coming back in the house but Id like to use something to sanitize his paws / butt. Does anyone know of any sanitizing wipes that are pet safe? We have a 7 month old baby so I was wondering if I can use baby wipes? Is it safe if he were to lick himself once I use the wipes?




And to have on hand for future use I bought a box of FortiFlora. Since Panacur isn't an antibiotic would FortiFlora be beneficial for Zane right now?


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I found it took two rounds of panacur + another round like twelve weeks later to really clear Giardia symptoms when Iorek had it at about one year old. It can be incredibly difficult to clear out. Be aware that it can be very tricky to catch it on a stool sample so trust your dogs symptoms above all else. A tea tree/witch hazel wipe may be a more effective and safe thing to wipe his paws with... we frequently just squirted some Dial onto a warm wash cloth and just used that though. Make sure you are wiping down his butt fluffs too. We also did a good bath after every panacur treatment. Probiotics and pumpkin/sweet potato will help with the diarrhea and accompanying dehydration. Our battle with giardia was pretty lengthy because I was very opposed to using Metronidazole and we had symptom management under control after we figured out what we were dealing with. If we hadn't been able to get his symptoms under control, we would have had to pursue Metronidazole. Giardia never really clears their system in the same way you would expect other parasites to... essentially you want to get to a point of being asymptomatic and not shedding parasitic shells. 

Good luck! Don't hesitate to go to the e-vet or back to your regular vet if things progress...picking up giardia was the first thing to ever send Iorek to the e-vet because his stomach pain was so severe and he couldn't stop vomiting... they were able to give him some pain relief and send him home with a course of anti-nausea meds until we were through our first round of panacur, so there are things they can do to improve Zane's level of comfort while you work through this.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you using 20 minute long grain rice? Sometimes you need to treat with metronidazole as well. Also, at least once during the course of treatment,you need to bathe the hind end to get rid of oocysts that cling to hair....


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Mirinde said:


> I found it took two rounds of panacur + another round like twelve weeks later to really clear Giardia symptoms when Iorek had it at about one year old. It can be incredibly difficult to clear out. Be aware that it can be very tricky to catch it on a stool sample so trust your dogs symptoms above all else. A tea tree/witch hazel wipe may be a more effective and safe thing to wipe his paws with... we frequently just squirted some Dial onto a warm wash cloth and just used that though. Make sure you are wiping down his butt fluffs too. We also did a good bath after every panacur treatment. Probiotics and pumpkin/sweet potato will help with the diarrhea and accompanying dehydration. Our battle with giardia was pretty lengthy because I was very opposed to using Metronidazole and we had symptom management under control after we figured out what we were dealing with. If we hadn't been able to get his symptoms under control, we would have had to pursue Metronidazole. Giardia never really clears their system in the same way you would expect other parasites to... essentially you want to get to a point of being asymptomatic and not shedding parasitic shells.
> 
> Good luck! Don't hesitate to go to the e-vet or back to your regular vet if things progress...picking up giardia was the first thing to ever send Iorek to the e-vet because his stomach pain was so severe and he couldn't stop vomiting... they were able to give him some pain relief and send him home with a course of anti-nausea meds until we were through our first round of panacur, so there are things they can do to improve Zane's level of comfort while you work through this.


12 weeks, wow. 

I have some cans of Pumpkin (not pie filling) so I'll try mixing a little in with his food tomorrow and mix in a packet of FortiFlora too. The Vet told me to slowly re-introduce his kibble (Fromm LPB) back in the chicken and rice and get him off of the chicken and rice by this weekend. He has no problem eating and isn't in any pain. Other than the diarrhea you wouldn't know he's sick at all. I took him out back tonight to play with the soccer ball for about 30mins and he had ME tired out. Hes now chewing on his kong (no p.b. until he's better) relaxing.

How will I know when he fights off the Giardia? When the Giardia goes dormant is that when his stools go back to normal or can he still have loose stools? Did you have 12 weeks of loose stools?

Thanks for the help! 





Sally's Mom said:


> Are you using 20 minute long grain rice? Sometimes you need to treat with metronidazole as well. Also, at least once during the course of treatment,you need to bathe the hind end to get rid of oocysts that cling to hair....


I was feeding him long grain rice but my wife cooked him some Basmati rice tonight. I'll give him a bath tomorrow night. I probably should've done that sooner.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

You will know he has fought off the giardia symptoms once you have a combination of clean fecal samples and no symptoms. We did not see loose stools for a full twelve weeks, no. After two rounds of panacur, we were pretty cleared up. Iorek just happened to have a flare of loose stools and some of his other giardia symptoms (he gets a very distinct gas) around twelve weeks so we treated again and have been fine since. We were moving at the time and I think the stress lowered his immune system. Now we run fecal samples very regularly-- once every three months, on average-- just to be on the safe side. 

Baths, washing bedding, and boosting his immune system are probably the best things you can do in conjunction with panacur.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I did a quick search and found this list of symptoms for Giardia. Other than diarrhea and loose stools he doesn't have any other symptoms, thank goodness! 



 Loss of appetite (inappetance; anorexia) *NO*
 Weight loss *NO*
 Bloody stools (hematochezia) *NO*
 Pale-colored stools *YES*
 Greasy stools (steatorrhea) *NO*
 Diarrhea (can be acute, chronic or intermittent; often poorly formed or loose stools; often profuse and watery) *YES*
 Gas (flatulence) *NO*
 Abnormally strong-smelling (malodorous) stools *NO*
 Abdominal pain (cramping; nausea) *NO*
 Lethargy (tiredness) *NO*
 Weakness *NO*
 Dehydration (can be severe) *NO*
 Fever (occasional; not common) *NO*
 Vomiting (occasional; not common) *NO*
 


Not a shock but the Vet called and he's still Giardia +. 

This morning I added 1 1/2 tsp. of canned pumpkin along with a packet of FortiFlora in with his breakfast of chicken & rice / Fromm LBP. Hopefully that will help with his stools. 

My Vet asked me about his stools. I told her they're yellow in color, loosely formed but not like pudding (I know it' gross...sorry about the description). She said I need to give him a pro-biotic, which I did this morning, and she said to put him on WD or IB. I've never used Science Diet food before. She said the WD has more fiber so that could help firm up his stools and the IB was more for gastrointestinal which could help if he has a sensitive tummy...which I don't think he has. 
Since they sell Science Diet I knew they would try and sell me some of their food. I'm currently feeding Zane Fromm LBP and other than the WD having A LOT more fiber in it, I don't see the benefit of switching foods. So for now I'll just wait and see if the pumpkin and FortiFlora helps.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would definitely do the Science Diet for at least a few days, it has worked miracles on my dogs, it fills them up and they love it. ( I always have to give the dog that is not sick a spoonful too. ) 

I believe MacKenzie was on Panacur and Metronidazole for a while, one of them might have been three weeks.

Also, since you have a young child, my vet warned me that it stays in the soil of your yard for a very long time, and often times most winter freezes won't kill it. We now have my dogs tested every 6 months.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> I would definitely do the Science Diet for at least a few days, it has worked miracles on my dogs, it fills them up and they love it. ( I always have to give the dog that is not sick a spoonful too. )
> 
> I believe MacKenzie was on Panacur and Metronidazole for a while, one of them might have been three weeks.
> 
> Also, since you have a young child, my vet warned me that it stays in the soil of your yard for a very long time, and often times most winter freezes won't kill it. We now have my dogs tested every 6 months.



I think Zane is allergic to chicken. Since feeding him the chicken and rice I've noticed hes been scratching himself more often and today I noticed him biting his rear paws alot and scratching his ear / shaking his head several times throughout the day.

Both of the Science Diet has chicken in it.


And yeah I'm picking up all of his poop from the yard. I wish there was an easy way to kill Giardia!!!


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Im a little unclear about Giardia. Ive read alot online but dont understand when the Giardia comes out in his stools. If theyre not connected to his intestines will they come out any time he goes poop OR do they only come out in his poop while on the medication?

And everyone says to use bleach on the grass / soil where he went poop but the CDC says do not use bleach as it'll be ineffective...so why do people use it?

CDC - Giardia - Giardia and Pets


 *Do not* attempt to use bleach or QATS in your soil or grass area, as they will be ineffective.


----------

